# Bordatlas 2008



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just to let you know that the 2008 Bordatlas is now in print.

I received mine by courier this morning.
Because the book was getting so big, this year they have split it into two books, one for stellplatze in Germany and one for a less comprehensive list of stoppovers in other European countries. You also get a 'free' CD which has all the coords listed in many different formats to download to your satnav. Its worth noting that if you don't need/want the books but would still like the coords for your satnav, then these are still available to download free from ::this link:: .

Cost is €22.90 inc p&p (£17.75 after conversion) online from Reisemobil International via ::this link:: or you can also get it from ::Vicarious Books:: They should have them in stock pretty soon.

It sounds expensive but you really do get a lot for your money and IMO a 'must have' if you intend to regularly tour Germany.

pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pete,

Thanks for the links. My 2007 atlas ways a ton.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> My 2007 atlas ways a ton.
> 
> Don


Yep, big as well, they say you should have 2 uses for everything in your motorhome.

The 2008 books could double as a levelling chock :wink:

pete


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I brought my copy last week from Germany. For those who want to save the shipping costs and exchange rates: Practically all camping gear dealers and the bigger bookshops and magazine stores have it on stock by now, so you can buy it on the spot. 

And, strange but true, especially the magazine shops at railway stations have it, while those at motorway service areas and petrol stations usually don't! 8O 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

